# Wörter von einem String suchen,.....



## Nucleus (27. März 2003)

Hi leute,

ich würde gerne jeden einzelnen buchstaben durchlaufen zb 
ndadada dasdasdasd <m,mn,> 

wenn jetzt < dieses zeichen dann im text vorkommt ... 

wie kann ich das machen habe schon überall gesucht.


----------



## melmager (27. März 2003)

strpos währe ne idee ....


----------



## socKe|bla (28. März 2003)

http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.preg-match.php



> ```
> // the "i" after the pattern delimiter indicates a case-insensitive search
> 
> if (preg_match ("/php/i", "PHP is the web scripting language of choice.")) {
> ...


----------



## Chino (28. März 2003)

sach ma socke, wenn ich da ma einen blick auf deine signatur werfe ... hmm?


----------



## socKe|bla (28. März 2003)

schonmal was von ironie gehört?


----------

